# 死と引きかえに~~Ｘを選ぶ



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?

I know the "自分の命と引き換えに", but I am not sure here.
 "と引き換えに" ... Does it mean also "to choose over"? I don't know if pattern "in exchange for" fits well with context.
敵は死のまぎわ、主人公を助ける。死 *（「と」というふりがなが付いています）* と引きかえに友情を選んだのだ。
"On the verge of death, Enemy saves the Hero. He chose the friendship in exchange for his death (the same as 自分の命と引き換えに)" ? 
Is it correct?
Thank you very much.


----------



## ktdd

Kenshiromusou said:


> the same as 自分の命と引き換えに


Yes. He chose friendship at the cost of death/his own life.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

ktdd said:


> Yes. He chose friendship at the cost of death/his own life.


Ah, so 命 and 死と引きかえに are the same thing... 
ところで、「死」に「と」というふりがなが付いている理由は教えてもらえますか
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## frequency

Misprintじゃないか？
It's nonsense and laughable that kanji 死 has furigana と.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Misprintじゃないか？
> It's nonsense and laughable that kanji 死 has furigana と.


やはりな。。。　可能性を尽くしたかったね。
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## 810senior

Kenshiromusou, would you be more exact if you please? I'm too the one who can't get over the fact that と is attached on the kanji 死 which generally reads し(death).


----------



## Kenshiromusou

810senior said:


> Kenshiromusou, would you be more exact if you please? I'm too the one who can't get over the fact that と is attached on the kanji 死 which generally reads し(death).


Yo, friend. Give a look, please.





友よ、どうもありがとうございました


----------



## 810senior

I see it is no more than misprinted or misspelled. We don't read it_ *と(to)* _no matter what context would lie behind.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

810senior said:


> I see it is no more than misprinted or misspelled. We don't read it_ *と(to)* _no matter what context would lie behind.


友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------

